# [Update]Erste Bilder der XFX GTS250



## Fransen (17. Februar 2009)

*Erste Bilder der XFX GTS250*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vor einigen Tagen berichtete PCGH über die bevorstehende Namensänderung der 9800GTX+, welche sich ab März GTS250 nennen darf.

Nun sind erste Spezifiaktionen, sowie erste Bilder einer solchen Karte im Umlauf.

Die Karten werden mit einer herstellereigenen Kühlkonstruktion ausgeliefert, welche der der kürzlich vorgestellten XFX HD4850 ähnelt.

Die anderen Spezifikationen sind weitesgehend gleich mit denen einer "normalen" 9800GTX+, daher liegt es nahe, dass die Hersteller nur ein modifiziertes Bios für jene Karten verwenden.

Die Taktraten belaufen sich laut Quelle, auf 750Mhz Chiptakt, 1100Mhz Speicher und 1836Mhz Shadertakt.

Sie wird im 55nm Fertigungsprozess hergestellt und in der Preisregion um 130€ angesiedelt, in welcher sie mit der HD4850 konkurriert.

Erste Karten sollen zur Cebit offiziell vorgestellt werden.*
* **Update**
​ "CBOT" hat im Forum von "techpowerup" erste Bilder inkl. GPU-Z Validation einer Zotac GTS250 gepostet, die Taktraten sind mit denen einer Standard 98GTX+ gleich, auffällig ist jedoch, dass der Fertigungprozess als 65nm angegeben wird.

Hier(klick) geht es zu dem Post.
-> danke an "CBOT" für den Hinweis.​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Quelle: hartware.net


----------



## msix38 (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Erste Bilder der XFX GTS250*

Das Design sieht schonmal sehr schick aus


----------



## jayson (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Erste Bilder der XFX GTS250*

ja gut schaut sie aus... wo ordnet die sich ungefähr ein.. vor der 260gtx oder zwischen 260 & 280gtx????


----------



## Fransen (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Erste Bilder der XFX GTS250*



jayson schrieb:


> ja gut schaut sie aus... wo ordnet die sich ungefähr ein.. vor der 260gtx oder zwischen 260 & 280gtx????



Das ist die alte 98GTX+, nur umgelabelt, also unter der GTX260.


----------



## Demcy (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Erste Bilder der XFX GTS250*



> Sie wird im 55nm Fertigungsprozess hergestellt und in der Preisregion um 130€ angesiedelt, in welcher sie mit der HD4850 konkurriert.



Also dahinter ...


----------



## msix38 (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Erste Bilder der XFX GTS250*

Nein, die Karte ist auf dem Niveau der 9800GTX, nur halt dass sie eine Namensänderung erhalten hat. Die Spezifikationen sind die gleichen geblieben.


----------



## push@max (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Erste Bilder der XFX GTS250*

Die Karte sieht wirklich wie die HD4850 von XFX aus...viellecht kommt diese hier dann auch in der 1GB-Version raus.


----------



## Fransen (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Erste Bilder der XFX GTS250*



push@max schrieb:


> Die Karte sieht wirklich wie die HD4850 von XFX aus...viellecht kommt diese hier dann auch in der 1GB-Version raus.



Ich bin auchmal gespannt, eine 1GB Version wäre echt nett.


----------



## push@max (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Erste Bilder der XFX GTS250*

Die 9800GTX+ ist wirklich eine gute Grafikkarte, die sich sicherlich noch sehr gut verkauft, eine 1GB Version würde da nochmal etwas Schwung reinbringen.

Allerdings find ich die Namensänderung nicht gut.


----------



## CypherWTF (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Erste Bilder der XFX GTS250*

Es gibt doch schon ne 1GB -Version der 9800GTX+!!!


----------



## Fransen (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Erste Bilder der XFX GTS250*



CypherWTF schrieb:


> Es gibt doch schon ne 1GB -Version der 9800GTX+!!!



Ja, aber ob es auch eine der GTS250 geben wird ist (noch) unbekannt, aber recht wahrscheinlich.


----------



## der8auer (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Erste Bilder der XFX GTS250*

Sieht gut aus die Karte  Für den Preis ist die Karte echt eine Überlegung wert.


----------



## Tom3004 (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Erste Bilder der XFX GTS250*

Also ich muss auch sagen, das das Design sehr schick ist...Mal sehen ob sie schneller sein wird ?!?


----------



## .:.Bob.:. (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Erste Bilder der XFX GTS250*

No..ist ja die gleiche Karte, höchstens die OC-Modelle aber die gibt's ja von der 9800GTX+ auch schon^^


----------



## der8auer (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Erste Bilder der XFX GTS250*



> Die Taktraten belaufen sich laut Quelle, auf 750Mhz Chiptakt, 1100Mhz Speicher und 1836Mhz Shadertakt.


Die 9800GTX+ hat nur 738MHz Chiptakt. Ist nicht viel weniger, aber etwas


----------



## Fransen (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Erste Bilder der XFX GTS250*



der8auer schrieb:


> Die 9800GTX+ hat nur 738MHz Chiptakt. Ist nicht viel weniger, aber etwas



Stimmt, diese 2% sind es natürlich Wert erwähnt zu werden.

Evtl. lässt sich in nächster Zeit, im Zuge der Umbauten am/in meinem PC auch mal wieder ein Multi-GPU-System bewerkstelligen.


----------



## Bloemfontein (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Erste Bilder der XFX GTS250*

Mal schauen, was noch so an Berichten kommt, sieht aber schon sehr schön aus
wäre eine günstige Karte für einen Spile PC
Mich verwundert es, das bei MM immer wieder PCs mit Geforce GT100/120 auftauche und es darüber nichts offizielles gab hier bisher, naja MM gibt halt oft falsch an oder schlecht


----------



## .:.Bob.:. (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Erste Bilder der XFX GTS250*

Ehm...mal sone Frage.
Könnte man eig auch ein SLI mit einer 9800GTX+ und einer GTS 250 machen?
Müsste ja rein technisch gesehen ja funktionieren oder geht das nicht weil es ja im Grunde verschiedene Karten sind..


----------



## B4umkuch3n (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Erste Bilder der XFX GTS250*

ich denke das ma da auf eine der karte ein anderes bios flashen muss aber dann sollte es hinhauen


----------



## KTMDoki (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Erste Bilder der XFX GTS250*



Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Mal schauen, was noch so an Berichten kommt, sieht aber schon sehr schön aus
> wäre eine günstige Karte für einen Spile PC
> Mich verwundert es, das bei MM immer wieder PCs mit Geforce GT100/120 auftauche und es darüber nichts offizielles gab hier bisher, naja MM gibt halt oft falsch an oder schlecht



Die GT120 is die 9500GT -klick mich-
bei der GT100 bzw. G100 is man sich noch nicht einig, soweit ich weiß, aber ich vermute, dass wird/ist die 9400GT




.:.Bob.:. schrieb:


> Ehm...mal sone Frage.
> Könnte man eig auch ein SLI mit einer 9800GTX+ und einer GTS 250 machen?
> Müsste ja rein technisch gesehen ja funktionieren oder geht das nicht weil es ja im Grunde verschiedene Karten sind..



Ich denke auch, dass es möglich ist, womöglich man bei einer Karte wahrscheinlich das BIOS flashen muss


B2T:
Der Preis is auf jedenfall interessant, aber bei AMD/ATi is angeblich auch eine Preissenkung im kommen
mal schaun, was dann die 4850er kostet


----------



## ted88 (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Erste Bilder der XFX GTS250*

Mal ne Frage, wie lang ist die GTS 250, auch wieder so ~ 26 cm?
Es wäre zu schön wenn die "neuen" Karten nur die übliche Länge von 23 cm hätten, dann wäre Sie für einige viel attraktiver.

Ich weiß sowieso nicht wieso die 9800GTX(+) länger als die 8800GTS 512MB ist obwohl sich eigentlich nur die Taktraten unterscheiden.


----------



## push@max (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Erste Bilder der XFX GTS250*



KTMDoki schrieb:


> B2T:
> Der Preis is auf jedenfall interessant, aber bei AMD/ATi is angeblich auch eine Preissenkung im kommen
> mal schaun, was dann die 4850er kostet



Nvidia will ja dank dem geänderten PCB-Design zukünftig auch Kosten sparen...damit wird man dann sicherlich auch den Preis von ATI mitgehen können.


----------



## Fransen (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Erste Bilder der XFX GTS250*



ted88 schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage, wie lang ist die GTS 250, auch wieder so ~ 26 cm?
> Es wäre zu schön wenn die "neuen" Karten nur die übliche Länge von 23 cm hätten, dann wäre Sie für einige viel attraktiver.


Ich denke, dass sich bei 90% der Hersteller nichts an der Länge des PCB's ändern wird, aus folgenden Gründen:

1.Da viele Hersteller einfach nur ein anderes Bios verwenden werden und das "alte" Layout der 98GTX+ weiterverwenden

2.Die GTS250 wird sich nur unwesentlich von einer 98GTX+ unterscheiden



ted88 schrieb:


> Ich weiß sowieso nicht wieso die 9800GTX(+) länger als die 8800GTS 512MB ist obwohl sich eigentlich nur die Taktraten unterscheiden.



Meine ist genauso lang wie eine 88GTS.
Sparkle hat anscheinend ein baugleiches PCB verwendet.


----------



## CBOT (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Erste Bilder der XFX GTS250*

Hier solltet ihr mal reinschauen : techPowerUp! Forums - View Single Post - GPU Database .


----------



## Fransen (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Erste Bilder der XFX GTS250*



CBOT schrieb:


> Hier solltet ihr mal reinschauen : techPowerUp! Forums - View Single Post - GPU Database .



Super.
Woher hast du die Karte?!?

Aufjedenfall hat sie die gleichen Taktraten wie eine 98GTX+.


----------



## -Pinhead- (20. Februar 2009)

Was ich bei CBOTs Post nicht verstehe:

Wenn er offensichtlich schon die GTS 250 sein eigen nennen darf, warum erkennt dann GPU-Z nur 65nm? 
Noch fehlender support seitens GPU-Z?


----------



## CBOT (20. Februar 2009)

Das ist die Frage, denn alle 9800GTX+ die eigentlich 55nm haben werden mit 65nm erkannt.Die Karte stammt übrigens aus einem Komplett PC von Packard Bell.

http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=gts2501p7it.jpg 

http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=gts250q1my.jpg
http://www.abload.de/thumb/gts250q1my.jpg


----------



## a.stauffer.ch@besonet.ch (20. Februar 2009)

Ist wieder mal Typisch für Nvidia,und dann kommt noch eine 260b u 250,230x usw.Ist zum Kotzen,lasst die Karten so wie sie sind,dann gäbe es auch kein Zahlen wirrwarr und 50 Karten von einer serie.


----------



## Tomy4711 (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Erste Bilder der XFX GTS250*



Fransen schrieb:


> Das ist die alte 98GTX+, nur umgelabelt, also unter der GTX260.



Ich habe ein Packard Bell System seit ca. 3Wochen "_i_ Power 9600 GE" mit lt. Beschreibung mit Core i7 920 und 9800GTX+ 1GB.
Windows Vista hatte aber NV GTS 250 in den Sys. info angezeigt und ich konnte anfangs nichts damit anfangen.
Als ich den neuen Treiber 181.22 manuell installierte (da er keine Graka sonst erkannte) hatte ich auf einmal eine 9800GTX+ mit 1GB VRam.

Meine Graka ist von Zotac und ich denke sie ist eine 9800GTX+ die per BIOS auf eine GTS150 umgelabelt wurde und 1GB Quimonda RAM hat.(auf der GraKa steht NV GF GTS 150).


Update


----------



## johnnyGT (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Erste Bilder der XFX GTS250*



Tomy4711 schrieb:


> Ich habe ein Packard Bell System seit ca. 3Wochen "_i_ Power 9600 GE" mit lt. Beschreibung mit Core i7 920 und 9800GTX+ 1GB.
> Windows Vista hatte aber NV GTS 250 in den Sys. info angezeigt und ich konnte anfangs nichts damit anfangen.
> Als ich den neuen Treiber 181.22 manuell installierte (da er keine Graka sonst erkannte) hatte ich auf einmal eine 9800GTX+ mit 1GB VRam.
> 
> Meine Graka ist von Sapphire und ich denke sie ist eine 9800GTX die per BIOS auf eine GTS250 umgelabelt wurde.


""Meine Graka ist von Sapphire""??-NVIDIA >sapphire??


----------



## new joker (21. Februar 2009)

also das design der karte gefällt mir auf alle fälle ist diesmal richtig gut gelungen.
Aber warum "entwickelt" nvidia ne neue 9800 gtx?? also wenn die gts 250 auf dem stand der 9800 ist wozu dann auf den markt bringen?


----------



## Fransen (21. Februar 2009)

new joker schrieb:


> also das design der karte gefällt mir auf alle fälle ist diesmal richtig gut gelungen.
> Aber warum "entwickelt" nvidia ne neue 9800 gtx?? also wenn die gts 250 auf dem stand der 9800 ist wozu dann auf den markt bringen?



Im Endeffekt wurde nichts Neuentwickelt, sondern einfach nur umgelabelt.
Das ganze soll anscheinend einer besseren Übersicht für die Endkunden dienen, die Meinungen dazu sind verschieden


----------



## push@max (21. Februar 2009)

Was soll das den wieder mit dem 65nm Fertigungsprozess? Verbaut Nvidia jetzt wieder die alten Chips oder wird die Karte einfach falsch ausgelesen?


----------



## Zoon (22. Februar 2009)

Entweder Auslesefehler, oder die wollen / müssen die ganzen auf Halde liegenden Chips loswerden.


----------



## Bloemfontein (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Erste Bilder der XFX GTS250*



KTMDoki schrieb:


> Die GT120 is die 9500GT -klick mich-
> bei der GT100 bzw. G100 is man sich noch nicht einig, soweit ich weiß, aber ich vermute, dass wird/ist die 9400GT


Danke für die Aufklärung bin ein Stück schlauer


----------



## push@max (22. Februar 2009)

Zoon schrieb:


> Entweder Auslesefehler, oder die wollen / müssen die ganzen auf Halde liegenden Chips loswerden.



Wenn ich mich nicht irre, sollte Nvidia _eigentlich_ keine 65nm mehr verbauen...schließlich wird die GTX260 genau wie die 9800GTX+ in 55nm ausgeliefert. Die "normale" 9800GTX, die in 65nm ausgeliefert wurde, wird nicht mehr angeboten.


----------



## Zoon (22. Februar 2009)

Naja aber alles was auf Halde liegt ist irgendwo totes Kapital - wenn also die Lagerfachleute bei TSMC noch 50 Chargen mit 250000 Stück 65nm Chips rumliegen haben (nanu wo kommen die noch her?), dann muss das alles als "2.te Wahl" raus 

Und nV trau ich das mittlerweile zu


----------



## push@max (23. Februar 2009)

Zoon schrieb:


> Naja aber alles was auf Halde liegt ist irgendwo totes Kapital - wenn also die Lagerfachleute bei TSMC noch 50 Chargen mit 250000 Stück 65nm Chips rumliegen haben (nanu wo kommen die noch her?), dann muss das alles als "2.te Wahl" raus
> 
> Und nV trau ich das mittlerweile zu



Ganz ehrlich, ich glaube, dass es 99% der Kunden gar nicht interessiert, ob der Grafikchip nun in 65nm oder 55nm hergestellt wurde. 

Zu den 1% gehört eben die Extreme-Ecke...


----------



## Fransen (24. Februar 2009)

CBOT schrieb:


> Das ist die Frage, denn alle 9800GTX+ die eigentlich 55nm haben werden mit 65nm erkannt.



Nein, stimmt so nicht.
->ich denke aber, dass es ein Auslesefehler sein wird bzw. hoffe ich das, ansonsten werden die Stimmen der nV-Kritiker noch lauter.


----------



## Tomy4711 (11. März 2009)

*AW: Erste Bilder der XFX GTS250*



johnnyGT schrieb:


> ""Meine Graka ist von Sapphire""??-NVIDIA >sapphire??



Sorry ist von Zotac


----------

